# Scout gets his topknot knocked around!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Our friends brought their 1 1/2 year old very sweet Mini Australian Shepherd, Shenobi, over to play today. Imagine our surprise when Shenobi initiates the play by taking his right paw and _swiping directly at Scout's topknot, knocking it askew!_

That got Scout going! They romped around and Scout got his topknot knocked around a bunch more. I think Shenobi was taunting him: "Hey, what's that thing on your head? Are you a metrosexual dog or what???"

Taking a break from the assault:









Lincoln ducks under hubby's legs for cover:









Shenobi's beautiful coloring! He's about 15 pounds.









(photos courtesy of my son, Nickolas!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog!! Your boys look great and I'm sure Scout had a ton of fun with his new friend. Too funny! lol


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, too cute Jane.
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yum, Scout and Lincoln are so handsome. The mini Aussie-Shep. has pretty coloring, too--but, sorry, just can't compete with a Hav in full coat! (I'm a snob, shame on me.) But, other breeds can be wonderful, too--(just not quite as much as ours!) 

Do you think Shenobi was specifically targeting Scout's topknot? 

You son did a good job with the photos.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow-what a pretty australian shephard! That name is super cool too! I love it..and have never heard it before. I didn't even know they had minature ones...

I think Lincoln took the best position....ound: When in doubt of another guy messing your hair--retreat to Dad!:bolt:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Do you think Shenobi was specifically targeting Scout's topknot?


Yes, it was quite a deliberate swat to the head. It was his first move too! ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That's so funny! Shenobi is a really beautiful dog. 

Sometimes when we go to the dog park, I think some of the other dogs look at Salsa like she's an alien from another planet (and she doesn't even have a topknot).


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Wow-what a pretty australian shephard! That name is super cool too! I love it..and have never heard it before. I didn't even know they had minature ones...


Apparently there are minis and toy-sized ones too. Shenobi is a mini, but he is small (even for a mini) and is actually closer to the size of a toy AS.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, LOL, poor Scout looked too girly for Shenobi.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jane,

That is too funnyound:ound: I bet he was probably thinking what is that on your head Scott??


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's funny, Jane. Scout and Lincoln look great. They must enjoy having a couple of new friends in the new year- Shanobi and Bess.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great pictures jane. poor scout. I think scout is very manly, just very secure.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jane, that's too funny. I can totally imagine how fascinated Shenobi must have been. And the look on Scout's face as he was getting his first kick on the head must have been priceless!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Jane, that's too funny. I can totally imagine how fascinated Shenobi must have been. And the look on Scout's face as he was getting his first kick on the head must have been priceless!


Scout was like: "HEY! You messin' with my HAIR, Dude!!" :biggrin1:

I've been around Havs so long now, I don't see a topknot as unusual. But our friends kept calling Lincoln and Scout "Little Samarais" :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is so funny! It is like the dog is saying "What is that thing on your head, a toy?" "Let me see if I can knock it off and play with it!"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh, Shenobi is beautiful!! I think I need a mini Austrailian Shepherd......not. He is so pretty though.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What great pictures. What a cool looking dog!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My sister had a mini-Aussie, but she had to give him away to a friend because the dog was herding her two small children a bit too violently.

My neighbor has an Aussie/Beagle mix puppy. That dog is moving up the neighborhood terrorist ladder right under the Weimeranner who is constantly loose terrorizing everybody. We also have a husky, an enormous yellow lab type dog which I think is a Kuvatz, a pair of insane black labs, a pointer, the sweetest 110 pound german shepherd, and my friend's dogs a lab mix and Maggie the sheltie (Gryff's girlfriend). Maggie is so sweet. They were both still puppies in this picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy Ivy, you sure have quite the doggy neighborhood! lol That picture of Gryff and his g/f is PRECIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We do indeed have a major doggie neighborhood. There are others, but I don't know them personally.


----------

